# Learning to use the Gimp for Skeeter Pee..



## phat (Mar 3, 2012)

As nothing else I'm currently making will ready for bottling any time soon, I figured I'd make a stab at making a label better than painter's tape and a sharpie for my skeeter pee.. I hope the pee lives up to it..


----------



## donaltman3 (Mar 6, 2012)

*+1*

thats one of the best lables I've ever seen!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 6, 2012)

I think you're on to something!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 6, 2012)

Like it....


----------



## soccer0ww (Mar 11, 2012)

Excellent!! But I thought that was what Gin was made to do?


----------

